# Address



## VictoriaMB (Oct 22, 2015)

I live in Corfu on the side of a mountain. We are near a town, but are not in or particularly near a village, and the mountain road is an anonymous rocky path for most of its length. How can I find our address ? Can I find it simply by entering our telephone-number ?


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

Ask the postman ours is the bearer of all knowledge and gossip or go to the local post office......


----------

